# On the Bench: 2010



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

:hat:Happy New Year everybody! :hat:

Here's a catalog of my monthly Bench Reports. 
Usually posting first of the month; sometimes the 15th and other rare occurrences. 

First up:
*The 2009 Tally*
Only 10 kits this past year. I had averaged 30/yr the 2 yrs previous. But it was a matter of exponential quality improvements and skill learning this year that slowed me down. I was on track to finish 7 other builds. Now they will start my 2010 bench off strong with their completion in the first month! 

*Completed 2009:
*: AMT 18" 1701: Republic 
: AMT 18" 1701: Aristarchus 
: AMT 18" 1701: Pompeii
: AMT 18" 1701: Defiant 
: Captain Cardboard Botany Bay Kit: "The Whitefish Bay"
: MPC Vader's X-1 -Lit
: AMT Galileo and Flight Deck Diorama -Lit
: AJA Models' Chinese Satellite, 2001:ASO
: Revell's Snap AT-AT
: Revell's SnapTite XMas-Wing XMas present


*January 2010: *
Time for the airbrush. I've spent the last 5 months and random time on each before that bringing these to completion. Of seven models, six are lit. The seventh was unlit in the film, so this one is not either.

: AW Studios 1/350 Romulan Bird of Prey -Lit
: Captain Cardboard 1/12 EVA Pod -Lit
: Captain Cardboard 1/33 EVAPod/AMK Kit -Lit
: Mad Dog Resin's US Satellite, 2001:ASO 
: MonkeyWerx 1/24 A-Wing -Lit
: MPC Star Destroyer -Lit
: Revell Cylon Raider -Lit





*On Deck:* 
A *pile* of Star Wars. Including:
: 2 MPC Astromechs 1/8? -Lit
: 1 MPC Protocol Droid 1/8? -Lit
: 1 ERTL Speeder Bike 1/12
: 1 MPC/ERTL X-Wing 1/48 -Lit
: 1 ERTL Cut Away Falcon 1/72 -Lit
: 2 ERTL TIE Fighters ~1/51 -Lit
: 4 MPC/ERTL Snowspeeders 1/35 (-Lit,1 or 2)
: 2 MensaBoy Studio Scale TIE's 1/24 -Lit
: Stand By.


Stand By.










EDIT:


----------



## NJFNick (May 22, 2004)

You are a prolific and talented builder sir.
Happy New Year and thanks for the inspiration!

Nick


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

You are very prolific indeed and you are generous to share the journey in photos/videos!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*February 1*

Thanks guys.

This posting is a couple days early, but I wanted this vid to have the honor of being my 500th YT upload. 

:hat: Btw, I just uploaded my 500th vid!:hat:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a mid-February round up of what's going on:
-A pile of new tools.
-3 models in an imminent state of completion
-Some J2 notes related to the new tools, including the full set of paint at long last.






And a hello to my 434+ subscribers, the 551st video and 163,000 views!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:wave: Question.................:wave:
How & when do you find the time to do all of these wonderful builds?
Having a full time job plus running errands for my wife plus a son dern near eats up my 24 hours a day.:freak:
-Jim


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> :wave: Question.................:wave:
> How & when do you find the time to do all of these wonderful builds?
> Having a full time job plus running errands for my wife plus a son dern near eats up my 24 hours a day.:freak:
> -Jim


My time being my own is the only advantage I see to bachelorhood. While there could be a few 1/4-to-1/2 scale ModelMans' running around, I haven't been involved in any paternity suits, so am relatively sure I am clear on that front. :woohoo:

Being a freelance artist means feast and famine for work; so while I worked only two days in January, the next few weeks are gonna be 60+hrs each. Thus, when working, I have money but no time; and when not working, I have no money but plenty of time. So I double down on the model budget and keep myself busy. My only true devotion is to my 16r old cat who gets all my attention while she is around, her brother having died 3 yrs ago next month.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Let me know when you can build a 1/24 Galileo for me then.?.?
-Jim


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Let me know when you can build a 1/24 Galileo for me then.?.?
> -Jim


Sounds like the Cooper...  

Send me two. I will build both straight thru and send you the better one, keeping the second as payment. They will start the moment I finish the Jupe 2 series now in progress. :wave:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*March 2010*

February saw three models finished off!
1/12 CC EVAPod
1/24 MonkeyWorks A-Wing
MPC Star Destroyer

Still lingering are the RomBoP, Cylon and US Satellite. The incoming AJAM German Satellite is a dirt simple process, so Imay knock that off in my downtime.

Otherwise, from here on out all primary focus is on the J2 until it is done!

I gotta thank everyone for their tips and techniques and help along the way!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's pretty darned awesome, MM!! :thumbsup:

I'm feeling far more productive than I was this time of year last year, but I still haven't gotten very far on my ongoing projects! Working on them, though...! :freak:

Got that Tug saucer top pulled off the lower saucer, BTW. Frightening as to how easy it was to do. I'll have to work with that printout of the scale FJ ships (almost assembled, need more tape!) a bit more to get those last elements in place so they don't get lost.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

April already? It's the J2 all the way.





Finished for March: PL 1/1000 Refit


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Model Man said:


> Thus, when working, I have money but no time; and when not working, I have no money but plenty of time. My only true devotion is to my 16r old cat who gets all my attention while she is around, her brother having died 3 yrs ago next month.


Same: My only devotion is to my 16-yr old cat too, who also gets all my attention and who is still healthy, his sister having died nearly four years ago, June 2006. Difference: I don't make as many models as you do though!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought I had a mad dash in front of me to finish Spock in the next 9hrs to keep my one model /month average going. But I see that I have 4 done this year, so Spock can relax and slip into May.

*And here is the May 1st update. Covers a few things; *
-Spock and the airbrush; 
-J2 has a quick look over (having upped a comprehensive 30 mins of video for that yesterday); 
-my other building project -tripling my raid5 system; 
-a youtube first for me -more subscribers than videos; 
-and a quick look at the new greenscreen setup that will move forward over the coming months.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hit a modeling slump over the last two weeks. Mostly it was induced by the huge mess the bench had become. I picked up a snap-tite D-7 and thought that could be a good diversion. The German satellite will get some preliminary body work, the c57d gets a few seam tests, but it's the J2 that will crush me over the coming weeks.

"How I spent Wonderfest Weekend."


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

By not finishing Spock in May, I missed the model/month ratio. I'll have to double up this month. 

It's gonna be mostly airbrushing the Jupiter 2 this month. A major milestone, the kit is easily half done now and things should come together fast all around. 

On-Deck kits include, 1k D-7, Spock, US & DE Sats, 350RBoP & cylon raider all of which can get some airbrushing as I work on the Jupiter.

In Channel news, the 1,000 subscriber mark will be passed this month and my videos viewed one quarter of a million times in 1.5yrs. I wouldn't have believed it. 

Check my "*Mostly hobby channels. Mostly.*" links for a list of hobby related youtube channels.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I am kind of glad to say that not once this month did I pick up a bottle of glue, smear a smudge of putty, shave a seam or do anything other than cast the merest glance at my bench. I needed a break. I took a cross country trip during which I did not log into the net once and saw a lot of folks I hadn't seen in years.

That being said, I am looking to get back to the Jupiter so I can kick it off my bench and work on several other builds. 

Most insane of all is that my videos have now been viewed more than a quarter million times in 1.5yrs. And while my 1000th youtube subscriber signed up on June 1, July 1 will see more than 250 new subs on top of that! Staggering. 

Most of all, thanks to all you guys here at my homebase of hobbytalk for the comments, mail and regards!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Crap where do I begin? Tonto,Spock.The Nutty Professor,Moebius Mummy,Giant Insect to be made into a JLA diorama,3 KISS kits,Moebius Iron Man,Custom Hawk Man,Custom Brainiac (Mexican Horror version),Original sculpt of the creature from Horror Express,Schlitzie.
Now you know why I`m not bitchin about Sinbad. lol


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Been drilling button holes on the J2. A quick look at how the green screen studio is holding up. A nod of thanks to everyone concerning my 16yr old cat, Morgana, who recently suffered a back injury. We are taking that day by day at this point. The endgame is nigh, though.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have completed a Revell Superman, Moebius Invisible Man, Polar Lights Witch, MIM box art Phantom of the Opera, MIM box art Dracula, Aurora Creature from the Black Lagoon, and Moebius Frankenstein so far. At the moment I have a Silly Surfer, Polar Lights Batmobile, and Moebius Jupiter 2 on the bench. I also have an Aurora Frankenstein and Invisible Man resin conversion of the Moebius Dr. Jekyll in various states of execution. So I'm close to a one a month and hope to put in more time in the upcoming months.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

On the desk right now....as I have no bench....are a nearly completed Batboat, a PL Hulk that is being puttied and sanded, my 99% completed Moebius Invisible Man (the book stack and a half-finished nameplate that needed the new magnifying light I got for Father's Day), a PL Spidey that is driving me nuts over all the black lines on his costume, and my son's new inexpensive model of two British fighter planes he got, so he can do a model all by himself.

There are also about thirty unopened models staring at me from the pile....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

DocJam00 said:


> On the desk right now....as I have no bench....are a nearly completed Batboat, a PL Hulk that is being puttied and sanded, my 99% completed Moebius Invisible Man (the book stack and a half-finished nameplate that needed the new magnifying light I got for Father's Day), a PL Spidey that is driving me nuts over all the black lines on his costume, and my son's new inexpensive model of two British fighter planes he got, so he can do a model all by himself.
> 
> There are also about thirty unopened models staring at me from the pile....


There have been suggestions on how to do the Spiderman black lines. I believe one of them was a fine tip sharpie or something similar. I haven't opened mine but if the lines are molded into the character than that would seem like a good idea.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a spidey I did with an extra fine black Sharpie. I went very slowly and it worked out okay. If you don't want the lines to be this dark and distinct, you can use a black or dark gray wash. Post pics when it's done!


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Model Man said:


> Been drilling button holes on the J2. A quick look at how the green screen studio is holding up. A nod of thanks to everyone concerning my 16yr old cat, Morgana, who recently suffered a back injury. We are taking that day by day at this point. The endgame is nigh, though.
> 
> YouTube- On the Bench: July 15, 2010


Tom, I don't want to hijack the thread (at least not too much), but I was really sorry to hear about Morgana in your videos. I hope she is doing better. One of my kitties was diagnosed with lymphoma in January and we have been doing chemo ever since (but she is actually doing pretty good). Just try to remain as positive as you can around her. They can sense our mood, so positive vibes can sometimes make a difference. You and Morgana are in my prayers.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice vis-a-vis Spidey


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. Just over a month has gone again... A few days ago on the 20th was my 2nd year youtubing my work. Other than that, nothing significant to report. Did a MASSIVE cleaning on the bench area -which was most helpful.

My primary computer was afflicted wth some malware the last few weeks, but I think that is being resolved now. In other news, my primary camera has suffered some tech failures. I am looking into assisting it with new cameras in the next couple weeks.

To all who wrote, thank you for your concern. Nothing bad has happened to me, just some technical difficulties to resolve. Details to follow in the next major On the Bench video.

Jupiter is still top of the list with some lights and paint coming up!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had this footage hanging around for awhile now. Here's how August went.





And here's September's notes.





As always, thanks for watching.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Man, how do you manage your time? Are you using Micro$oft Project or something. Maybe you have three arms or a twin brother that is impersonating you. :wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My bench is full as always. I finished Sinbad and the WOW Martian last week and then completed the Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten Silly Surfer for my son's birthday. So now on the bench I have the Munsters Dragula and Moebius Superboy. I typically have two kits going at a time and a couple more sitting at various stages from earlier dates. But it's great to have all these models awaiting a build and the chance to escape to my workshop apart from the mundane drudgery of the normal world.

Bob K.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish I could manage my time better, Fernando! I got a negligible amount of modeling done this year compared to previous years...

The last bench update was September and since then, life has gotten in the way all over the place. But I had some time and motivation this weekend, and here's a look at the rest of this year featuring, yet again, the Jupiter, but also a Makerbot build!





And as promised, I will not be building or working on another model until the Jupiter is done and off my bench!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I just got back to my bench recently.
Summer is always too busy to get much done.
Then there is Halloween, and the last of the outdoor projects around the house before the bad weather sets in.

Getting back to work on some project from this spring, and threw a few new kits into the mix as well.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/onthebench.htm


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)




----------

